# Unterverzeichnis als Startseite bzw. als Hauptverzeichnis via htaccess



## arraybreak (2. Februar 2012)

Tag,

habe schon viel gegoogelt und schon einige Codes gefunden aber irgend wie keinen der genau für mein vorhaben ist oder ich habe es nicht erkannt.

Ich möchte einen Unterverzeichnis als Hauptverzeichnis aufrufen, und den alten Hauptverzeichnis als Unterverzeichnis. Aber keine einfache Weiterleitung. Ist das möglich?

Gruß arraybreak


----------

